# Solar Ovens



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm looking into the idea of getting a solar oven for daily use. I'll put it on my patio and say it's an barbeque. 

I'm just wondering where should I start looking for info? What's the best brand? I might be looking for 2, one for a permanent house based thing, and a mobile one to go in my major BoB.


----------



## Kellog (Mar 3, 2012)

There's a ton of plans here: http://solarcooking.org/plans/ plus on the bottom of the page are links for a soda bottle pasturizer and rocket stove and a dehydrator.

I'm wanting to make a solar oven too, (would like something fairly simple). Anyone build one and what kind of results did you get?


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

bahramthered said:


> I'm looking into the idea of getting a solar oven for daily use. I'll put it on my patio and say it's an barbeque.
> 
> I'm just wondering where should I start looking for info? What's the best brand? I might be looking for 2, one for a permanent house based thing, and a mobile one to go in my major BoB.


a solar oven is just a very well insulated solar cooker. Make a simple one first and try it. some areas, like mine, do not have enough consistent sunshine to use one very much, so I decided solar was not the thing to depend on in my area. I still have the cooker for occasional use, but in emerg conditions would combine it if there was enough sun with a thermal wrap to extend the cook time and options.

solar cookers international has extremely cheap kits, a folding solar cooker, wonderful instructional materials and is a source to purchase water purification indicators so you can tell if the water heated in your cooker long enough to be safe for drinking.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I did some experimenting with Solar Cookers over the years, my latest attempt(an oven), I was able to achieve temps of over 200 degrees. I planned to use a large Fresnel Lens to boost the temp on up to about 400 but the supplier I ordered from never sent it.

I am confident enough with the design I settled on to get the 200 degrees will work that I am going to make a permanent one when I get the time. I would post a picture but I made it out of cardboard and aluminum foil and left it on my front porch in the rain so not much left of it.

Their was/is an advertiser on the forum for Parabolic Cookers, Cantina West, they have a cooker for about $179.00

http://www.solarcooker-at-cantinawest.com/parabolic_solar_cooker_solar_burner.html

I plan to order one at the end of the month.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

Here's a link to a review that I did on the oven that I have. As a matter of fact, I have some baking potatoes in it at the moment, and will be taking them out soon.


----------



## Berta (Apr 8, 2011)

I have a Sun Oven brand solar cooker and I love it. I use it a LOT.


----------



## Hottooth (Aug 6, 2011)

I have a Sun Oven also and find it very useful. I have even baked brownies in it recently.


----------



## Kellog (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks k0xxx, the review as helpful, I especially liked the idea for using the crockpot insert if need be. Appreciate the help. I'm in Texas so I have plenty of sun too. Thanks to the other folks for the input on some of the commercial brands. I'm debating whether to try making one from plans that are floating around or buying one. I'm going to check out the solar cookers international kits too. 
Anyone using a homemade model?


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

Davarm said:


> I did some experimenting with Solar Cookers over the years, my latest attempt(an oven), I was able to achieve temps of over 200 degrees. I planned to use a large Fresnel Lens to boost the temp on up to about 400 but the supplier I ordered from never sent it.
> 
> I would post a picture but I made it out of cardboard and aluminum foil and left it on my front porch in the rain so not much left of it.


I made a cardboard/foil one last year, too, but wanted it hotter. I have a lens, but I assumed it'd be so hot as it'd catch my box on fire. :dunno: So, before I try this, got any suggestions? The last thing we need in this country is another wild fire.


----------

